# Summons for Unpaid Speeding Fine



## JGaillimh (4 Jan 2011)

Right. Some of my questions were part-answered in the past but with most other posts people had tried to pay or there was some other quirk regarding their notice etc.

I was caught speeding by a guard on the M1 in October. I was served with a fixed charge offence notice 4 days later. 2 points and €80. 

Between having a young baby and both myself and my wife thinking the other had paid we didn't pay within the 56 day period. I found the notice today (75 days after date of notice) and got a bad feeling. I rang the garda enquiries line and was told that no, we hadn't made an attempt to pay yet, that it was too late to pay and that I could expect a summons to be issued likely sometime 'early this year'.

After I was caught speeding, I was asked to present my licence to the local station (Dundrum) within 10 days, which I did. 7 or 8 years ago I got two points and paid them in good time.

I have no issue with the fact that I was caught speeding. Also, I recognise that it's our own fault for not paying the fine in time, it just fell between the cracks during a particularly bad time. I still have a couple of questions though:

1. Does the court summons automatically mean I get double the points?

2. When I appear at the court I'm not going to dispute that I was speeding, will I automatically get convicted?

3. If I get convicted what does this mean for my record / travel to other countries for holidays and the likes?

4. What scale of fine should I expect when I go to court?

5. When I get the summons is there any point in getting in touch with the guard or DPP to basically apologise and ask can I now pay the fine?

6. Is there any point in trying to get in touch with anyone before I get the summons?

Anyway, I'm putting my hands up here and saying we obviously should have paid in time. I'm just wondering what this means for us exactly and also is there any way I can now try to mitigate how bad this might get?

If anyone can help that'd be great.

Cheers,
JGaillimh


----------



## RonanC (4 Jan 2011)

JGaillimh said:


> 1. Does the court summons automatically mean I get double the points?


 
*Yes but only if you are convicted by the Judge*



JGaillimh said:


> 2. When I appear at the court I'm not going to dispute that I was speeding, will I automatically get convicted?


 
*Maybe not - You may be convicted for failure to pay within the 56 days allowed, but this at the discrection of the Judge on the day.*



JGaillimh said:


> 3. If I get convicted what does this mean for my record / travel to other countries for holidays and the likes?


 

*A speeding conviction is generally not a reason to worry about travel.*



JGaillimh said:


> 4. What scale of fine should I expect when I go to court?


 
*If you are convicted, a maximum fine of €800 is possible*



JGaillimh said:


> 5. When I get the summons is there any point in getting in touch with the guard or DPP to basically apologise and ask can I now pay the fine?


 
*I would get in touch with the Garda who stopped you asap, have a chat with him or her, and see if there is anything they can do, can they accept the late fine of €120 and ask for the case to be thrown out in the District court on your behalf, or if it goes to court, which it probably will, then ask for a fine of €120 be awarded against you. This is possible, but its totally up to the Garda to do this for you. *



JGaillimh said:


> 6. Is there any point in trying to get in touch with anyone before I get the summons?


 
*You could get in touch with a solicitor who specialises in motoring offences. No harm really*


----------



## DerKaiser (4 Jan 2011)

If I were you I'd just post in the cheque for the original fine now.  If you're lucky they'll just process it and you'll get the two points.  Worry about 1 - 5 if this does not work


----------



## Time (4 Jan 2011)

You are too late to pay now. They will simply reject the payment at this stage.


----------



## Purple (4 Jan 2011)

Time said:


> You are too late to pay now. They will simply reject the payment at this stage.



Yep, the same thing happened to me. Just turn up in court with proof of insurance etc and apologise to all concerned. You'll probably just get the 2 points and a fine.


----------



## JGaillimh (5 Jan 2011)

Thanks to all. Just a quick one, what is the best way for me to go about finding the garda who originally pinged me for the offence. It isn't on the notice that I received in the post. 

Can I ring up the enquiry line with the Notice number and ask them to give me the name? Or do I have to wait for the summons to see who the 'prosecuting garda' is?

Also, if/when I get the name of the garda, do I ring up and ask for an email address, phone number or similar. How have you guys done this in the past?

Otherwise thanks for the info. Have a good idea now of my exposure on this and also a couple of routes to minimising how bad it could get. Cheers to all.


----------



## tinkerbell (5 Jan 2011)

yep ring the enquiry line in thurles and ask for garda name and station.


----------



## Purple (5 Jan 2011)

JGaillimh said:


> Thanks to all. Just a quick one, what is the best way for me to go about finding the garda who originally pinged me for the offence. It isn't on the notice that I received in the post.
> 
> Can I ring up the enquiry line with the Notice number and ask them to give me the name? Or do I have to wait for the summons to see who the 'prosecuting garda' is?
> 
> ...



Just to add; in my case they forgot to put my name on the Judges list so I got away with no fine and no points. In the words of the Judge, "It's your lucky day!". 

Karma, you gotta love it!


----------



## JGaillimh (10 Jan 2011)

Thanks again folks. Will see how I get on. If I learn anything useful I'll repy back here. 

Purple, if you've got a magic rabbits foot or similar that you attribute this stroke of luck to, I'm willing to put in a bid ;o)


----------

